# WIP Eldar Alaitoc Army (Pic heavy)



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I recieved a gift certificate for the centry box for my birthday and picked up an army box. I decided to take a huge step away from what I'm used to and go for eldar, and well i love painting eldar have yet to play a game though. Hoping to get some C&C on the painting and sujestions on what i should get next. Going to be a while to get something new I have next to no money.

My Army List Thus Far:

*Brimenbane the Confused, Farseer (proxy)*
Wargear: 
singing spear 
Runes of warding 
Spirit Stones
Powers:
Eldrich Storm
Mind War

*5 Dire Avengers*
Exarch Wargear:
Power weapon 
Shimmer Shield
Powers:
Defend
Bladestorm

*1 War Walker*
Wargear:
Star Cannon
Bright Lance

*1 Wave Serpent*
*Wargear:*
Shuriken Cannon
Twin Linked Bright Lances
Star Engines

*10 Guardians*
Heavy Weapon
Bright Lance

And here are the pics:

Proxy farseer Brimenbane the Confused:










Dire Avengers:


























War Walker:


















Wave Serpent:










































Guardians:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Not bad. But your paint seems very thick-- try applying thinner layers. You may need to apply two coats instead of one to get the color you want, but the outcome will be -much- better. Be sure your brush is wet, and you're not taking paint straight from the pot and applying it to the model. Take some paint out, put it on a palette, keep your brush wet, and apply thin layers. While you can sometimes get away with thicker coats on models like Space Marines and Tau, Eldar are very thin, fine models, and thick paint obscures detail much more noticably than on models which are mostly flat surfaces.


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks that will be a big help, hopefully the next ones will look better


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

OK so its been awhile for me, but now i am back with a new camera and new models my next eldar project is going to be converting guardiand to rangers using GS and wood elves bits, also painting striking scorpions and Fire dragons. Pics soon for that, including WIP for sure but for now here are some tes pics of what I have already painted:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

They look great mate, I'd be happy to play against them on the table top  

Like Son of Horus said though, just try thinning your paints down a bit. The freehand on the banner is really good though!!


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks alot ^^ i did water down my paints and its working great for me, here is a pic of a Striking Scorpion i am currently working on.


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

Here are the 2 firs painted of my aspect warriors squads I like the way the Striking scorpoin turned out but i am not too happy with the Fire Dragon it does look better from far away though, too many layers i think, any tips would be cool.


























when I am painting something i havnt before i usually spend alot of time painting one from the unit then batch paint the rest.


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Converted Eldar Rangers*

Instead of buying the metal rangers I decided to use some old wood elves bitz and convert some of my guardians to rangers, the weapons are a bit off but i am going more for looks. Just pre painting pics for now.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

I like that blue effect on the tanks looks bang on mate ill have to replicate a similar effect on some of my tanks


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks man, its quite easy to do, its just a layered stipple, takes time but effective


----------

